# Your languages list



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Hablo pocito español. Sabia mas, pero, si lo no usas, lo pierdes!


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

dulcinea said:


> Hablo pocito español. Sabia mas, pero, si lo no usas, lo pierdes!


True, I don't know how many times I started speaking Japanese and Korean In a way that is not bad, but I always lose it for lack of practice


----------



## Nannerl (Jan 6, 2021)

Spanish is my native language, English is my second; I use both all day, everyday.
My Chinese level is good enough to understand not too complicated subjects.
My French is basic, but I'm taking it more seriously on June, and my Korean and my Italian are basic as well, but at least I can read the former and the latter has been easy (so far) because it shares a lot with Spanish.

Those are the languages I can say I know a bit more than greetings, some rules and curse words, but some others I've tried just for fun are Arab, Persian, Mongolian and Latin. I don't remember almost anything, but I like them. x)



dulcinea said:


> pocito


Poquito*. Remember the rule: 
*ca* (ka), _*ce*_ (se), _*ci*_ (si), *co* (ko), *cu* (ku).


----------



## FrostMoon (Mar 31, 2021)

lotusgirl said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is still time to think now but if you choose Japanese I know that you will study something easy first and then you will find a very difficult class which is Chinese Kanji
> ...


Okay, thank you!


----------



## lakesideinstitute (Dec 8, 2021)

If you are looking for the best way to learn mandarin online, you are at the right place. Check out the best ways to learn mandarin Chinese online. This article has all the useful links and tips collected for you.

Visit Here:- *best way to learn mandarin online*


----------



## Pyrite (Apr 23, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned Duolingo? I am too tired and distracted currently to read everything on any thread. But, if not, check it out. It's a valuable resource. You can learn pretty much any language for free. At least it was free the last time I checked. So is Khan Academy. 

I have a degree in Spanish as well as English literature. I can fake other languages for approximately 3 minutes.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm INTP. I learned a great deal about English etymology (e.g., latin roots) from my father. I've studied linguistics. I enjoy learning bits and pieces of many languages, and facts about different grammars, language families, and so on.

I learned some French in school. Unlike many anglo Canadians, I was actually able to function in French for a while.

In my 30s I moved to Mexico and learned Spanish "in the street," just dealing with everyday life. I also watched TV and read the dictionary for fun. I learned a lot, and have been told that my accent is near perfect. However, I have some grammar gaps, e.g., the subjunctive. I love speaking Spanish and have made efforts to practice it whenever possible.

When I learned Spanish, I kept mixing in French words, so I decided to forget French. I still have a passive knowledge of French though (mainly reading).

In my 40s I lived in Korea. It was usually possible to get by with just English, and I'm ashamed to say I never got beyond basic greetings, shopping terms, etc. The writing system was very easy to learn because it was phonetic.

When I was younger (pre-Internet), I wanted to learn Chinese or Japanese as a mental exercise, but the opportunities weren't there.

I also wanted to learn ASL, but at that time you could only take the course if you had a deaf relative or worked with the deaf. I guess they didn't have enough ASL teachers in those days.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

lotusgirl said:


> -Chinese
> 
> For me there are rumors about the Chinese language (difficult, strange, etc.)
> 
> ...


Chinese ( Cantonese ) is considered hard to study because one word can mean something else if used incorrectly and that they have up to 9 different tones .I’m impressed that you find the language easy to speak . I’ve had people asking me what 3 is there ( what time is it) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I’m fluent in English and Vietnamese ( read and write )
Speaks and understand Cantonese ( not too well though but I do speak it without any accent- since I learned the language from my neighbor growing up and my mother and father in law for the past 16 years ) . 
I think people in Europe have more exposures to learning different languages- my grandfather grew up in France ( I was born and raised in California) and he spoke 5 different languages fluently - French , Vietnamese, English , Spanish , Italian and Russian , my mother only speaks 2 English and Vietnamese. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

My first language is russian, second is english (but I can't say thay speak it well), I know a little Latin within the profession. And I'd like to learn Finnish! Extraordinarily, but I want to move in Finland. For some reason, the idea of learning another language is postponed in a dusty box and remains only in dreams, well, or vague plans


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

Native language is German, second English. I feel more comfortable in English though. German is just so formal. 
i started learning French on Duolingo but paused it for a while to get into Italian since my gf is of that nationality. It’s easier than French for sure. 😅

i’d love to learn more languages, like Finnish, Korean or Spanish but I don’t know anyone to speak it with which makes it harder to be motivated.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Chinese ( Cantonese ) is considered hard to study because one word can mean something else if used incorrectly and that they have up to 9 different tones .I’m impressed that you find the language easy to speak . I’ve had people asking me what 3 is there ( what time is it)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've also heard that Chinese is easy, which surprised me at first. I guess it depends on what elements of it people find easy or difficult, e.g., verbs vs. tones.

Someone mentioned Duolingo. I don't like it, partly because there's too much writing (typing) involved. I don't need to practice writing. Also I hate that they send me emails all the time and use stupid incentives. Other apps are better suited to my level and learning style. (Although I haven't been using apps lately.)

One thing I like is playing Spanish language music (reggaeton, merengue, etc.) while I exercise. The lyrics are usually simple and repetitive, and you can sing along, so they really sink in. A YouTube language instructor said not to use songs, as song lyrics sometimes take liberties with syllable stress and other things. But I think the benefits outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

islandlight said:


> I've also heard that Chinese is easy, which surprised me at first. I guess it depends on what elements of it people find easy or difficult, e.g., verbs vs. tones.
> 
> Someone mentioned Duolingo. I don't like it, partly because there's too much writing (typing) involved. I don't need to practice writing. Also I hate that they send me emails all the time and use stupid incentives. Other apps are better suited to my level and learning style. (Although I haven't been using apps lately.)
> 
> One thing I like is playing Spanish language music (reggaeton, merengue, etc.) while I exercise. The lyrics are usually simple and repetitive, and you can sing along, so they really sink in. A YouTube language instructor said not to use songs, as song lyrics sometimes take liberties with syllable stress and other things. But I think the benefits outweigh the disadvantages.


Lol I took French and Spanish on dulingo my reading of it definitely improved however considering the fact that I still can’t speak or understand the language it isn’t much help . I think the best way to learn a language is to be in an environment where nobody understands your native language. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lol I took French and Spanish on dulingo my reading of it definitely improved however considering the fact that I still can’t speak or understand the language it isn’t much help . I think the best way to learn a language is to be in an environment where nobody understands your native language.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. The best thing happening to my English was a year in England. When you are forced to actually speak.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Mostly Norwegian, English, a little bit German and Albanian, learning French and Ukrainian


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

English native speaker. I have studied Spanish since junior high school, French since high school. Of all foreign languages, I'm most advanced in French, and all my textbooks for the other languages except German are written in French. I can read it well, but I don't have a ton of speaking practice. I struggle with oral comprehension in all languages, even English sometimes. 

Russian since university, but I'm still at like A1-A2 level because learning resources are so hard to come by. I'm just finally gearing up to continue Rosetta Stone Russian, which I stopped because the lack of grammatical explanation was driving me insane.

German since about 1.5 years ago; I'm creeping up on B1 level. It's not a priority so I'm progressing slowly now that I've finished Rosetta Stone German.

Beginner in Modern Standard Arabic; I know maybe 30 words.

Wanted to learn Dari but cannot find good resources. I want to learn an Afghan language, so I might try Pashto, the other national tongue, but I'm still grieving Dari.

Started learning Czech about six weeks ago and intend to become fluent within 3–5 years. 

I _might_ try Mandarin starting next year or the year after; I need to progress in the other 
languages first. Can't be a beginner in too many languages at once.


----------

